# Moving out tomorrow - last break up message



## rumple9 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just typed this email in a rage - any suggestions before I send it? Lucy is our 13 year old daughter by the way and I'm moving out tomorrow:

"Lucy has been posting on the internet about how sad she is and wants to cry all the time but has to put a brave face on and it - brought me to tears - don't tell her I know. This is all your doing but no doubt you will try and buy her off as always.

I ****ing hate you so much, you ****ing selfish *****.

Whilst you are doing what you're doing, out shagging strangers off Facebook, and shagging old men, as that is all that will have you with your fake, saggy rippled tits (which In paid £5000 for), no chin, big nose, flat arse, skinny legs, I saw Lucy walking round chapeltown, the worst estate in Leeds on Saturday night at 9pm. You have no morals and no concern for Lucy at all, you only care about yourself.

Don't come crying to me when she's on drugs, been raped or we're burying her.

You can **** off back to your council estate but DON'T ****ing drag Lucy down to your scumbag levels

ARSEHOLE"


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't send it. Re read it - clean it up. Be the bigger person & get your point across with less rage. Make it sound cool & calculated.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

rumple9 said:


> Just typed this email in a rage - any suggestions before I send it? Lucy is our 13 year old daughter by the way and I'm moving out tomorrow:
> 
> "Lucy has been posting on the internet about how sad she is and wants to cry all the time but has to put a brave face on and it - brought me to tears - don't tell her I know. This is all your doing but no doubt you will try and buy her off as always.
> 
> ...


Rather than send something like this (which will make her laugh), why not start your own thread and tell us about you?


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't send. What would Lucy feel like if she ever came across this? I'm not her, but as a 13 year old reading this, I would've felt as if you didn't care about me either.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't send this.


----------

